# Need helppppp!!



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

I think my bunny is lonely and I want to get another bunny as company, but he's two yrs old now, isnt that too old to introduce another rabbit to him?

Please reply, he looks awful depressed bless him


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Chikadee said:


> I think my bunny is lonely and I want to get another bunny as company, but he's two yrs old now, isnt that too old to introduce another rabbit to him?
> 
> Please reply, he looks awful depressed bless him


my old rabbit had a couple of cuddly toys to keep her company


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Chikadee said:


> I think my bunny is lonely and I want to get another bunny as company, but he's two yrs old now, isnt that too old to introduce another rabbit to him?
> 
> Please reply, he looks awful depressed bless him


has he been on his own for the two years,, or recently lost a companion,,,,,,?????

are you sure he isnt unwell,?????maybe thats why he looks depressed,,,??


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

i wouldnt say it was to late we have got roughly a 3 year old female and we added another rabbit to her( which was a male) a couple of years ago they are now a happy family with 3 babies(which are 9 weeks old and looking for good homes)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its never too late to get a companion! As long as he is neutered? Get him a neutered female roughly the same age from a rescue there are an estimated 33,000 rabbits looking for loving homes. Theres loads of stunning bunnies at Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre and a really good forum there with a rabbit in need section (rabbits looking for homes) Rescues will help you bond the buns or do it for you too.


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

He's never had another bunny live with him, and he's not unwell or anything

It doesnt help tha hes a miserable lookin rabbit anyway lol but I dunno, he just seems lonely, and he is havin the snip this week =D

Thankyou for all ur advice =) I'll let u kno if I get him a friend


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Chikadee said:


> He's never had another bunny live with him, and he's not unwell or anything
> 
> It doesnt help tha hes a miserable lookin rabbit anyway lol but I dunno, he just seems lonely, and he is havin the snip this week =D
> 
> Thankyou for all ur advice =) I'll let u kno if I get him a friend


well if you do get him a friend,,we would love to see pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Chikadee said:


> He's never had another bunny live with him, and he's not unwell or anything
> 
> It doesnt help tha hes a miserable lookin rabbit anyway lol but I dunno, he just seems lonely, and he is havin the snip this week =D
> 
> Thankyou for all ur advice =) I'll let u kno if I get him a friend


If you decide to get him a rescued bunny she will already be spayed and vacc' and been health checked. if not makesure you leave him a good 8 weeks, male buns stay fertile for a while after!


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha okaaay! Glad u told me that actually, coz he is full of testosterone!!


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi ive added older rabbits with younger ones and vise versa before - some will get on some wont...... you just need to make sure you introduce them slowly - i would personally look at getting one around the same sort of age since hes been on his own for so long he might not tolerate a youngster..... keep us posted......


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

we didnt put them in together at first though we kept one in a seperate hutch and let the other one out of her hutch to let them get used to each other through the wire first, when we thought it was time for them to get used to each other properly, they came out together but one of our family stayed outside and watch them and they got on, we kept doing this and they stayed in the same hutch, now we have 3 9 1/2 week old babies that they have produced. we have kept them seperated for quite a while now but when they are ready again we will put them together again but we are not ready for another litter LOL


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah I couldn't get a young one because I kno Janick would bully her

He's a pretty large rabbit, so I presume I have to get another big one??

And I've been tryin to find out what breed he is, if i post a picture later, will anyone be able to tell me?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I maybe able to tell for you.

You dont have to get another big bunny, as long as you take some days off to bond them, its a good thing to let them get used to eachother through the wire for a week first and then bond them in a small area such as the bath so you can grab them if theres any serious fighting. Taking then for a drive in the car is also good at helping them bond because they will snuggle up to eachother. There will be a few squables and humping! But this is them sorting themselves out, as long as the fighting is not serious then let them sort themselves out supervised. Once you have bonded bunies never seperate them, even to go to the vets, they will fight when you put them back together. Same with bonding, its best to start early in the morning so you can supervise them all day, if alls well they should be left together.


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Fabulous! Thankyou! I'm actually quite excited to see how this goes haha

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j274/littledwyer/DSC_0487.jpg

I think tha link will take u to a picture of him =)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awww he's lovely!!! If you end up going to a local rescue they will often bond the bunnies for you over a week


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

i agree it doesnt matter about the size of the rabbits it is just about bonding them together properly, he looks like a dwaf lop-eared just like my female ,



p.s he is lovely


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Dwarf hahaha hes huuuuge


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

i no lol so is my female but we took her to some pet shops and they said that giant lop eared rabbits are bigger than people think, i was gob smacked when they told me she was only a dwarf


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Mad ini, because I thought he was gettin fat, but he isnt at all! 
He's like one huge solid ball with fur on top! With a 'solid' attitude to go with it!

Seriously, if he was human, he'd be like Tony Montana or something


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They are more likely to be french lops or at least crosses, never trust petshops they have no idea about breeds of rabbits. I would never buy a rabbit from a petshop they are the reason there are so many rabbits in rescues.


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

My best friend did some research he thought Janick was a French lop

I just googled the breed now and they are a lot like him


----------

